# Adorama launches their rebrand with new logo and web site



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 3, 2019)

> Our exclusive affiliate partner Adorama, a company we love working with has launched its new web site and branding. Along with the new branding is a new mission statement and a new vision statement.
> *Some of the changes and improvements you will see:*
> 
> New Taxonomy
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 4, 2019)

Their categorization is still worse than B&H Photo Video website.


----------



## msatter (Oct 4, 2019)

Looks nice and also a good site to feed my NoScrpt plugin. Two pages of other websites used when entering the Adorama website.


----------



## David_E (Oct 5, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Taxonomy is the science of identifying, classifying, and naming living things. Could someone clarify for me how the term could apply to a camera store.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 5, 2019)

As long as Helen is still there nothing else matters.


----------



## photo212 (Oct 6, 2019)

Why? Someone got paid a lot of money for doing so little. Their old logo, shutter aperture, was instantly recognizable. The trend of making the name the logo is lazy, uncreative, and dull.


----------



## sid.safari (Oct 9, 2019)

David_E said:


> Taxonomy is the science of identifying, classifying, and naming living things. Could someone clarify for me how the term could apply to a camera store.


Camera stores have many products and sku's. For better shopping experience all those products have to be classified in an easy to find / navigate system. Taxonomy isn't just the classification of living things (though that is where it is popularly used). It is a scheme of classification that can be applied to any system.


----------

